# Any hikers?



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So I've challenged myself to explore my area and surrounding area this summer by visiting all of the conservation areas, hiking and walking trails and of course the boys have accepted this challenge with me. 

My question, is there anyone on here who hikes with their dogs regularly? If so, what do you use for collar. 
I have a prong on Bob and a fur saver on Wile E. Which when just walking is fine, but when we are hiking up hills that are more steep, I feel bad for their necks when I let them go up a head. 

Here's a couple pictures from today's adventure


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I hike regularly. My dogs wear only flat collars, always off leash.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I hike regularly, my dogs wear whatever collar happens to be on them... flat, martingale, occasionally fursaver. they are also off leash for certain portions of the hikes.

you can always flip your prong collar, prong side up or attach your leash to the dead ring of your fursaver (as long as your dog won't slip out of it.) but if I were you, I'd probably just purchase a couple flat collars with ID tags. training collars don't typically have tags attached since they aren't on all the time.

ps. great goal & beautiful pups!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I hike with a dog all the time. Because parts of the regional park near my house is paved paths that are on leash only, and many of the areas that are off leash under voice control are near a lake that has toxic algae, I keep them on leash when we hike there. There are other places we go where they can run around off leash. I keep their flat collars with tags on them, and also use a prong. I don't need it for corrections, and both of them walk nicely with me on leash, but there are all kinds of wildlife they could chase, such as deer, wild turkeys, skunks, foxes, coyotes, and mountain lions. 

Here is Halo at the mid point of our 8 mile hike last Friday, resting on a picnic table at the campground overlooking the lake:


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Ahh! I love those "break" photos, no better satisfaction that your dog being tired! Lol

It's the law here that all dogs must be on a leash . 
They have their flat collars on with an ID tag on anyways, so maybe I'll just switch over to those when we are going up those steep hills. 
They have gotten a lot better with their loose leash walking ... With much much work on it. But we still haven't transitioned to flats for our regular walks yet. 


Any other hiking tips? Of course we pack lots of water, collapsible bowl, and treats for our photo shoots ?.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

For "leash only" hikes with difficult terrain, I have a "drag leash", just a long leash (about 7 ft) with no loop on the end, and dog wears a harness. Even an agile dog can have trouble climbing rocks if attached to a human. For rough climbs, I attach the drag leash to the harness, drop the lead, let them climb at their own speed, and grab the leash at the top. A solid recall is obviously a better solution.
A harness is useful if your dog ever needs help--it beats hoisting them out of a raging river by their collar (which I've done).


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I use a 30 ft check cord, I'll attach it to the dead ring on a fur saver, or a thick collar. My dog is still young (and im still out of shape) so i limit my mileage. I prefer to walk where theres water and will stop to allow him to play. 
I dont like paved paths because of my hips and knee. And its best for my dog. 
Also, i prefer less traveled paths. So tick remover is essential.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> Also, i prefer less traveled paths. So tick remover is essential.



Oh they definitely get a good spray down before we go and a full inspection when we get back. Nasty little buggers.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I usually use a flat collar (or rolled leather) with tags attached. I have fluorescent, wide, blaze orange collars that I use during hunting season, those have my last name & phone written on them in big bold letters, legible from about 10-15' away from the dog.


Most of the time my 7 year old GSD is off-leash, when she has to be on lead I just clip onto the D-ring on her backpack. She knows "Get Back" and will hike right behind me, so she isn't a nuisance to other hikers or wildlife. I'm using a flat collar for _most_ hikes with my 1 year old, but I do use a prong collar on mixed-use areas - lots of the trails around here are shared w/equestrians, and I'm not confident in her off-leash manners around horses quite yet. The deer and wild turkeys are also ridiculous at this time of the year, they're all over the place. We went on a nice long hike last week, had multiple opportunities to practice "Lie Down" around horses and wildlife, we'll probably be able to leave the prong at home by the end of the summer.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah I had bring orange jerseys made for them for when we do our off leash runs during any thing close to hunting season. And of course their flat collars with tags.


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

I inevitably end up inadvertently using my dog as leverage on steep hills so I'll switch her to a harness or flat collar when it gets steep. Otherwise I keep her on a prong and long line because she chases and hunts everything she can and if I am caught off guard when she tries to dash off, I lose that battle. If it's a long/strenuous hike I may put a pack on her so she can carry her own water/bowl and I'll hook her leash to the pack. Other than that I always make sure she has ID tags and if it's hunting season an orange vest or a bright bandana.

Those are great pictures, your dogs are gorgeous  Have you hiked around Thousand Islands? Every time I drive through I tell myself I need to make a special trip to explore the area (but never do).... it's soooo beautiful.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Ever think of a gps collar? My pup doesnt go anywhere without it! My boy is off leash 90% of the time and has good recall and although he desperately wants to chase wildlife, he will stop if I tell him to. GPS collar has come in handy twice when hes chased deer/whatever into the night...


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Basia said:


> I inevitably end up inadvertently using my dog as leverage on steep hills so I'll switch her to a harness or flat collar when it gets steep. Otherwise I keep her on a prong and long line because she chases and hunts everything she can and if I am caught off guard when she tries to dash off, I lose that battle. If it's a long/strenuous hike I may put a pack on her so she can carry her own water/bowl and I'll hook her leash to the pack. Other than that I always make sure she has ID tags and if it's hunting season an orange vest or a bright bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great pictures, your dogs are gorgeous  Have you hiked around Thousand Islands? Every time I drive through I tell myself I need to make a special trip to explore the area (but never do).... it's soooo beautiful.



I haven't !!! I've been looking for a map of an area to check out though! I was thinking of going into Canadian Tire and seeing if they have any. 

And that's my issue, I don't mean to but end up using them as leverage and that's when I feel bad having them on their collars. 
So maybe I will just switch over to the flats when we come up to the tougher hills.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

jaudlee said:


> Ever think of a gps collar? My pup doesnt go anywhere without it! My boy is off leash 90% of the time and has good recall and although he desperately wants to chase wildlife, he will stop if I tell him to. GPS collar has come in handy twice when hes chased deer/whatever into the night...



I have no use for a GPS collar, as they are always on leash. 
The only time they are off leash is when we are at our families property where we won't run into anyone. 
And they have good recall for when we are out there so I don't worry about them taking off.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My dogs are SAR trailing dogs, so we 'hike' everywhere.. Mostly they duck under everything and I crash through it (doesn't help they pull freaking hard when in odor, lol).. Today, it was a long search training and over and through dense brush and fallen trees.. I let go of Areli when I got snagged ( who is a sable Shepherd) and she worked ahead of me. When she disappeared and I couldn't see her I called.. She is a fast worker so I didn't want her working too far ahead of me in case she indicated directions change or whatever... Well I called and called and called.. She wouldn't come... So, off I traipse to find her, calling and listening expecting to hear her crashing through brush to me as she has an excellent recall... Nothing... I start yelling at her, and honestly figured she probably got snagged with the line, but with my urgent calls would pull hard and dislodge herself... Nope.... Finally, I stopped, sighed, and was about to radio my person in hiding and tell them my dog was lost, when I see a flick of an ear.. There she is, 20ft in front of me, sitting patiently waiting for me to come unsnag her (she was really wrapped around trees good, too!).. Probably had been watching me for 5 minutes, but did she bark? NO.. Did she whine? NO! Darn girl just sat there watching me panic! 

Sooooo, moral of the story.. Nice fluorescent vest is a good idea in case they get loose and lost (and during hunting season).... And maybe teach them a "help me mom/dad I'm stuck!" audible response cue.... A doggie first aid is good too, because cut or abraided pads can occur on even a benign hike..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos! I use a fur saver or flat collar and sometimes a herm sprenger neck tech prong collar which can be put on a dead ring.I have a red 9 foot - handle free lead it gives him some nice freedom. When it's quite and or we come to a big fields I will let him off lead.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

We hike a ton! Mine wear flat sun-glo style collars with the riveted flat ID band. That's the coated nylon stuff that is waterproof, rot resistant, and doesn't pick up odors. Since there are no dangling tags they're totally quiet and haven't gotten caught on anything yet. I use biothane leashes. If we're doing a day hike on clear ground one of the girls wears a pack with safety gear (vetwrap, cast padding, quick-stop, tiny bottle of dilute chlorhex). I think it's the REI pack, but I'd have to check. Most often we don't hike the clear trails so I carry the kit in my bag to avoid it snagging or getting super muddy or wet from snow. I've had multiple shredded/lacerated/skinned/stripped pawpads on hikes and insist on traveling with the kit now. Pawpad injuries tend to occur when we spend a lot of time crossing rivers/creeks or if we're hacking our own trail or following a washout where blackberries or weeds have grown out of control. 
One of my bitches wears an e-collar on some trails with limited visibility because she's DA and I want control at a distance in case we come across another four legged hiker. Haven't had any issues at all with that holding up either. 
The collars and leashes have been through every terrain across the USA and look and feel as good as new. They clean up easier than the dogs at the end of the day! They've been frozen, buried in sand, so muddy you couldn't see the collar underneath, in sea water and lake water and river water and rain, alpine lakes, hiked past sulfur pools, been left in the direct sunlight and hung safely in the garage. Nothing has changed in the four years I've owned them except the nameplates- they have much more character now! I also cannot recommend biothane enough- phenomenal hand feel and durable as can be.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I just want to say I love everyone's photos!
We hike a lot too. When I'm in control we use a flat collar, if leash is necessary we have the 26' Flexi.
Due to mild disability, if my daughter were hiking with our dog she'd use a prong, but then again she would not be doing any extreme hiking by herself.
We are more concerned with bringing water and first aid stuff.
I might try some protective booties on our dog this year.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a couple from one of our hikes with our greyhound friends.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Some from the Canadian govt should hire you to promote Canada
Seeing your pictures makes me want to visit.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Some from the Canadian govt should hire you to promote Canada
> Seeing your pictures makes me want to visit.



It's a beautiful country! It should be one of your top places to visit on your bucket list ? 
And I don't even live in the most beautiful part!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine are pretty much always offleash. They wear florescent orange with reflective strip. Every form of identification known to man just in case. 

I have pretty snazzy orange costumes for hunting season, orange vest, orange reflective 2" slide on collar, you can really see them. I also put it on my white when we walk the road in winter, because it is a quiet country road and I let him offleash on the straightaways, but you can't see him on a snowy/sandy road.

I have long dreamed of gps collars but too expensive. 

I second carrying the paw patch kit. My girl once lacerated a paw pad really bad. She isn't big, like 65 lb, my husband was with me and we took turns carrying her out. Was quite a few stitches and a bit of crate rest. I also carried her down off a mountain once when she slipped on the ice and told me she had broken her leg for sure. When we got to the bottom she said she was fine and thanks for the lift!!!

But then I adopted my 75 lb male and now I have an 83lb male and I am just not sure how far I would make it carrying them. So its gonna be, I wrap it as good as I can and you walk out on it. I carry vetwrap, gauze, and a bootie.

I also always carry benadryl


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I get the children's liquid benadryl in the single serve plastic spoons. Easy to squirt in a dog's mouth.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I second carrying the paw patch kit. My girl once lacerated a paw pad really bad. She isn't big, like 65 lb, my husband was with me and we took turns carrying her out. Was quite a few stitches and a bit of crate rest. I also carried her down off a mountain once when she slipped on the ice and told me she had broken her leg for sure. When we got to the bottom she said she was fine and thanks for the lift!!!



Indeed! I was lucky that it was my 65lb baby bitch that tried to bounce through blackberries and came up three-paw lame before I started carrying my kit. Carried her two miles back down but had to ask her to walk when it got so dark I couldn't negotiate carrying her, the rough terrain, and my light. Little trooper made it- but 5 of our 14 miles was NOT fun for her. I'll never make that mistake again!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol, I hate to admit it, but I am no longer in the shape I was in when I carried her down off that mountain. She was about a year and a half, I was a workout freak and still worked at the barn throwing around 50lb grain bags.

meh. I am not as cool as I used to be


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Lol, I hate to admit it, but I am no longer in the shape I was in when I carried her down off that mountain. She was about a year and a half, I was a workout freak and still worked at the barn throwing around 50lb grain bags.
> 
> meh. I am not as cool as I used to be


Love it! :grin2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Remember that dog that was in the news...someone took it hiking and its paws got chewed up so they just left it up in the mountain when it could 't walk anymore? And then a team of volunteers went up there a d took turns carrying it out in a hiking pack and I think the owner then wanted it back. I think it was even a gsd or mix.

People boggle my mind. I would break my own back before I would leave a dog behind if it was that bad. I cannot fathom who went home to bed, knowing their dog was up there hungry, in pain and alone.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Don't they have some kind of economically priced disposable stretcher for dogs that you strap the dog to and drag it behind you in case of an emergency?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Omgosh! I hope that person was told an emphatic NO! and was charged for animal abandonment! My pups are SAR dogs and my girl is almost 90lbs and just turned 2! Yikes.. She is wicked athletic, but if she tore up her pads I'm packing almost what I weigh out.. Ugh.. My boy is a little less, but not much... Having a good first aid kit is important, but I'm ready to spend the night out there if I have to, my dogs don't get left..


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Remember that dog that was in the news...someone took it hiking and its paws got chewed up so they just left it up in the mountain when it could 't walk anymore? And then a team of volunteers went up there a d took turns carrying it out in a hiking pack and I think the owner then wanted it back. I think it was even a gsd or mix.
> 
> People boggle my mind. I would break my own back before I would leave a dog behind if it was that bad. I cannot fathom who went home to bed, knowing their dog was up there hungry, in pain and alone.


Yes, that dog was a GSD. That story made me absolutely livid, thinking about it now (years later) still makes me angry.


Paw care is important for extended trips. Tica lacerated one of her pads on the ice during one winter backpack trip, and I improvised a bootie out of a wool sock and some duct tape. 


When we were hiking the Appalachian Trail we came across multiple lost dogs. Very frustrating, very upsetting, when you're miles (or days) away from a road and have limited dog food to begin with. Several of the hostels along the trail had resident dogs that Good Samaritan hikers found along the trail, owners were never found, so they stayed at the hostel and became permanent residents.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Don't they have some kind of economically priced disposable stretcher for dogs that you strap the dog to and drag it behind you in case of an emergency?


Never heard of that but cool idea. Like I said, not too sure how I would do hauling the boy!! We live on Natl Forest with access to AT. Only went once last year and not sure the old gal can hack it anymore but would like to bring the boy.

Either that or must teach him how to ride over my shoulders like you see the MWDs. But if I go up there I am sure my husband would come and between the two of us we'd get him down one way or the other. On our land I always bring my phone a d have service so if I had to sit with a dog and wait for rescue I could


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

PS. I've referenced this forum before, but here's a direct link. 


Dogs on the Appalachian Trail


In addition to honest gear reviews, anyone doing extended trips with their dog should read up on common complaints and gripes from _NON_-dog enthusiasts on that forum. If our dogs don't behave, more and more parks will continue to restrict canine access, or ban them entirely.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It doesn't help that he is like a mile long. I can airlift him down from the truck tailgate but have to put one arm under his belly, you just cant do the chest and butt grab, he is just too long. The girl is very compact


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I tried to find the stretchers, they used to have collapsible ones. I can't seem to locate them now. You dragged them behind you.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok next question .... 

I'm planning a one night hiking / backpacking trip in a couple weeks.... What would you do for bringing the dogs food!? They are raw fed so the potential of attracting bears and such some what worries me. And Since there are only two of us with two backpacks, space is clearly limited.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my dogs aren't exclusively raw fed but either way I switch them to honest kitchen when backpacking or camping.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I use Real Meat brand dehydrated raw food, both for easy training treats and as replacement meals when needed. My senior, who I pulled off raw, gets fed a mix of home cooked and this food.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

WIBackpacker said:


> When we were hiking the Appalachian Trail


 @WIBackpacker do you have a blog or something? Boy, would I love to follow you on your adventures!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Chai said:


> @WIBackpacker do you have a blog or something? Boy, would I love to follow you on your adventures!


 @Chai I'm kinda old fashioned, I like keeping small (paper) moleskin journals for travel, so it isn't digital. But people here have been very nice and welcoming of my photo-logue dog travel threads! 

I bought a small box of Honest Kitchen and fed it a few times this month, both dogs licked their bowls clean. I'm going to try using that this summer for backpack food to further cut down on weight and bulk. I'm thinking if I mix coconut oil and and sardines/tuna pouches in for extra calories it should work well. Thanks for the tip, forum.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

WI Backpacker- thanks for that link. I read through a few posts, but do you think hikers are abandoning the pet dogs they took on the hike, or abandoning "adopted" strays they started hiking with? When I hiked part of the AT we met a guy with a bear dog (hound) who had lost one of his hounds in Virginia when it took off after a bear. The dog he had with him was a different dog. 

I think people should really think hard before hiking the AT with their dog. The trail dogs I see look miserable. Really miserable. Dogs aren't designed to do this type of hike, especially the pet type dogs most people have. Dogs don't even want to stay awake that much, which is part of it. The dogs are skinny, have no energy, seem very depressed. I'm sure not every single dog is like this but seeing trail dogs turned me off wanting to hike the full trail with a dog. They look miserable.

My dogs are super athletic, and I'd do a real wilderness trek up north over hiking the AT. All sorts of hazards and issues with dogs on that trail. 

I would like to try for the women's assisted speed record at some point, though, cycling through my dogs in stages. 

Anyway, I use Garmin Alpha GPS collar for my dogs when we are out on the trails. Love them, and well worth every penny. When we see other trail users I call my dogs in and step off trail to allow people to pass. It's important, especially with GSD to make sure nobody has reason to feel afraid of the dogs. I'm no longer surprised how frightened many people are of a GSD (type) and I make an effort to respect and accommodate that, even though inconvenient. I also select trails and times of day when there are fewer people.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> WI Backpacker- thanks for that link. I read through a few posts, but do you think hikers are abandoning the pet dogs they took on the hike, or abandoning "adopted" strays they started hiking with? When I hiked part of the AT we met a guy with a bear dog (hound) who had lost one of his hounds in Virginia when it took off after a bear. The dog he had with him was a different dog.
> 
> I think people should really think hard before hiking the AT with their dog. The trail dogs I see look miserable. Really miserable. Dogs aren't designed to do this type of hike, especially the pet type dogs most people have. Dogs don't even want to stay awake that much, which is part of it. The dogs are skinny, have no energy, seem very depressed. I'm sure not every single dog is like this but seeing trail dogs turned me off wanting to hike the full trail with a dog. They look miserable.
> 
> ...


Muskeg that's a good question, and I'm not sure I know the answer. It isn't possible (legal) to thru-hike the entire AT (Maine to Georgia) with a dog, because there are sections where they're prohibited. Most of Tenesse, for example. Thru hikers can have their dogs shuttled/boarded for that section, there are organized business that do it. We chose to skip non-dog areas and hitchhike. To each their own.

In my opinion, the dogs that were thriving on the trail were enjoying themselves immensely, and were clearly deeply bonded with their person/people, having the time of their lives. I saw other dogs that weren't looking so good. It wasn't the breeds you might expect, either. We met a nice couple hiking with 2 malinois, fit couple, fit dogs. One of the dogs just wouldn't settle at night, and after about 14 days, they decided to send him home while they continued with their other dog. He was losing weight, not happy, anxious, not sleeping well. Their other dog made it all the way to Maine. So, I suppose it depends. One of the biggest problems I saw was people that didn't use a leash AND/OR teach the dog to walk calmly behind his/her footsteps. So instead of the dog doing the same 14 mile day as the person, the dog did the likely equivalent of 28 miles, zooming back and forth. Not an efficient use of energy or calories. I met a guy that brought his ferret. All kinds of characters.

As for the lost dogs, I'm not sure where they came from, but they appeared to be lost pets. Probably "weekend warriors" out for a few days. Thru hikers and section hikers tend to make friends along the way, and I can't imagine them leaving a dog behind. But again, hard to say for sure. 

All things being equal, I prefer wilderness areas as well. But there is something about the people and the mindset of that trail that makes it something special.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree, the comraderie along the AT was special, even though we just section hiked. I brought my one dog, and he did great, but he was just one dog (now I have more than one) and we were in the northern sections where it is certainly a tough trail- eg. Mahoosic Notch- but not so hot. 

I haven't personally seen any thru-hikers dogs that looked happy, but I am sure they are out there. The ones I saw looked so miserable. Maybe it didn't help that once I saw them in Maine and NH the dogs had been through almost the entire trail. So were pretty worn down. 

Any idea how many dogs succeed and "thru-hike" AT (as much of the trail as is legal?)

I guess I've become, maybe not anti-social because I'm not in general, but now I really go out in search of true wilderness if I go on an extended trip. I don't go into the woods-tundra for the social experience, although I did enjoy that when we section hiked. The AT is not going to give you that wilderness feeling anymore. That is OK, it offers something else, which is also great, but not what I am personally seeking anymore when I go out.

Even the PCT is getting more crowded. The most desolate place I hiked in the lower 48 was the Gila Wilderness on the CDT. When I did it, the trail was next to impossible to follow, which was fun but made for slow going. Geronimo's last hideout for a reason. Recommended, if you ever felt like checking it out. Pretty neat place, you might even run across a jaguar if very lucky.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> I agree, the comraderie along the AT was special, even though we just section hiked. I brought my one dog, and he did great, but he was just one dog (now I have more than one) and we were in the northern sections where it is certainly a tough trail- eg. Mahoosic Notch- but not so hot.
> 
> I haven't personally seen any thru-hikers dogs that looked happy, but I am sure they are out there. The ones I saw looked so miserable. Maybe it didn't help that once I saw them in Maine and NH the dogs had been through almost the entire trail. So were pretty worn down.
> 
> ...


I think the thru-hiker success rate is around 20%, so the percentage of successful thru-hikers with dogs is probably very VERY low. I spent the most amount of time on the AT during 2006-2007 and 2011-2012, I'm kind of afraid to go back now that Bill Bryson's movie came out and more people are trying it. I'd also have to think long and hard if I want to put my veteran trail dog through something like that again, she isn't a young pup anymore. One of my happiest moments with her was standing on the top of Springer in the rain. 

I like the idea of the CDT - I will have to check that out. My current favorite wilderness that is somewhat accessible to me is the BWCA (MN/Canadian border) during the late fall and winter. It's not easy to find that type of quality "down here", I'm always hunting for less popular trails. It's wonderful and worth a visit, but during the summer there are scouts, youth groups and likelihood of running into people at portages. After the frost, there's hardly anyone. 

I would love to make it up to Alaska.


----------

